# Smoke/Roasted Beer Can Chickens and Corn



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 10, 2012)

*We did a couple of Beer Can Chickens and fresh corn in the Traeger.  

Smoked at 150 pit temp for one hour and finished at 375 pit temp until done.*
*Sure is nice to have the extra cooking space.*






*First we had to let the chicken play in the tub overnight.*





*Chicken was very moist with a hint of smoke flavor.*





*Plated chicken with corn, beans and squash from the garden and rice.*


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 10, 2012)

I presume the beer is still in the beer can, the tab popped, when your little chicken guests go from the Jacuzzi into the sauna? (They looked so sweet as they lay arm in arm in the marinade. )

And also, I'm curious what the effect is on this kind of cooking if you use Coca Cola instead of beer. (Not that I have any preference. I'm a wine enthusiast.)


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 10, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I presume the beer is still in the beer can, the tab popped,
> if you use Coca Cola instead of beer.



Yes you are correct.  Pop the top, add a couple more holes, remove about half the beer and add spices.

You can use cola or any liquid you like.  
We like to use wine when we roast Cornish Hens.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 11, 2012)

Now that is mighty good eats right there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice!

Dang, I love Food Porn!


----------

